# way over one's head



## shinu

Ciao a tutti!
Ho qualche problema con questa frase:

Bill collapsed onto the sofa and sighed. He was in way, way over his head, but he couldn't help himself. It was time to rethink this whole thing.

Il contesto è: Bill sta uscendo con la sua migliore amica, ed è sospeso tra l'innamorarsene e il tentare di impedirsi di rovinare un'amicizia.
La traduzione che mi viene a naso conoscendo gli antefatti è "c'era dentro fino al collo" ma non ho la minima idea se sia corretto o meno. 

Suggerimenti?


----------



## dafne13_07

E' solo un'idea che mi è venuta e non so se possa essere giusta nel contesto, ma forse "ne aveva fin sopra i capelli"?


----------



## trip54

Ciao,
libera traduzione:
"Ormai era in ballo e si era lasciato prendere la mano"


----------



## shinu

Ma quindi è corretto il senso generale della mia intuizione? Quella frase significa proprio questo?
Non è con i sinonimi che ho problemi...


----------



## trip54

Direi di sì, ma suppongo si debba attendere conferma da un nativo


----------



## Teerex51

Ti propongo una traduzione libera:

"sapeva di essersi ormai completamente impelagato"


----------



## byrne

shinu said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho qualche problema con questa frase:
> 
> Bill collapsed onto the sofa and sighed. He was in way, way over his head, but he couldn't help himself. It was time to rethink this whole thing.
> 
> Il contesto è: Bill sta uscendo con la sua migliore amica, ed è sospeso tra l'innamorarsene e il tentare di impedirsi di rovinare un'amicizia.
> La traduzione che mi viene a naso conoscendo gli antefatti è "c'era dentro fino al collo" ma non ho la minima idea se sia corretto o meno.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


 
non so se potrebbe funzionare _stava facendo un passo più lungo, ma molto più lungo della sua gamba_..?


----------



## shinu

byrne said:


> non so se potrebbe funzionare _stava facendo un passo più lungo, ma molto più lungo della sua gamba_..?



esserci dentro fino al collo= ritrovarsi immerso senza scampo in una situazione indipendentemente dalla propria volontà ("it happened") o addirittura contro la propria volontà

fare un passo più lungo della gamba= entrare *volontariamente* in una situazione arrischiando una mossa azzardata (che può finire bene o male, non si sa)

Il significato non è lo stesso.. Che sfumatura ha l'espressione inglese (che mi è ignota)?


----------



## SpookyT

Ciao a tutti,

da quanto ne so l'espressione inglese è molto più vicina a esserci dentro fino al collo che all'espressione passo/gamba (quella è "I bit off more than I could chew"  ho 'addentato' più di quanto potessi masticare).

_To be in over your head _significa che la situazione è impossibile, es. hai "troppa carne al fuoco", hai problemi che sono fuori dal tuo controllo, sei coinvolto in qualcosa (o qualcuno) più di quanto vorresti/sei in grado di gestire.
L'idea è quella dell'acqua alta, credo... al mare, se vai troppo al largo sei... _in over your head_! Sei oltre il punto di non ritorno, in un certo senso! L'idea è che "you're dealing with more than you can handle" (sorry - non trovo un modo altrettanto sintetico ed efficace per dirlo in italiano!). 

Quanto alla traduzione (oltre al _c'era dentro fino al collo_, che secondo me va bene!, _...era già fin troppo coinvolto, ma non poteva farci niente._

Hope this helps


----------



## shinu

Grazie mille per la spiegazione molto accurata e chiara, ho capito benissimo che cosa intendi e (finalmente!) anche come si articola la frase idiomatica ("way" è un'aggiunta posteriore, non una parte dell'espressione - ecco perchè non capivo).


----------



## byrne

Bill collapsed onto the sofa and sighed. He was in way, way over his head, but he couldn't help himself. It was time to rethink this whole thing.


I wrongly thought both made sense but, if _esserci dentro fino al collo_ means *ritrovarsi immerso senza scampo* the following sentence wouldn't work _It was time to rethink this whole thing_

From what I've got, he decided to start going out with her (*entrare volontariamente in una situazione arrischiando una mossa azzardata**)* and is having second thoughts ...

_to be in over your head_ can be through a passive or active action in English... here (it seems to me and I'm often wrong) it was through active action..

Thanks a million for the explanations Shinu..

p.s. era anche un modo per rendere quel _way, way_ con _lungo ma molto più lungo_..


----------



## icequeen-

Forse approssimativa, ma trovo che l'espressione "Si era cacciato in un bel guaio" renda bene l'idea.


----------



## shinu

byrne said:


> Bill collapsed onto the sofa and sighed. He was in way, way over his head, but he couldn't help himself. It was time to rethink this whole thing.
> 
> 
> I wrongly thought both made sense but, if _esserci dentro fino al collo_ means *ritrovarsi immerso senza scampo* the following sentence wouldn't work _It was time to rethink this whole thing_
> 
> From what I've got, he decided to start going out with her (*entrare volontariamente in una situazione arrischiando una mossa azzardata**)* and is having second thoughts ...
> 
> _to be in over your head_ can be through a passive or active action in English... here (it seems to me and I'm often wrong) it was through active action..
> 
> Thanks a million for the explanations Shinu..



Di nulla! 

Ho capito cosa intendi dire, ma in questo caso mi viene in aiuto il contesto.
Bill non vuole di proposito cominciare una storia con la sua amica, ma si trova suo malgrado vicino ad innamorarsene nonostante tenti di opporsi al sentimento (non aveva mai preso in considerazione questa possibilità ed è confuso).
Penso che con "rethink" magari possa intendere "è ora che rivaluti la sua posizione/le sue credenze" sul fatto che non è innamorato/non si potrà mai innamorare di lei...
E poi credo che quel "he couldn't help" sottolinei il fatto che non lo fa di proposito, è che proprio non riesce a impedirselo.

Che ne pensi?
Del resto il madrelingua inglese sei tu..  Intanto grazie del contributo!


----------



## byrne

allora si, forte (e più ricca) delle tue spiegazioni, _c'era dentro fino al collo_, va molto meglio.
Ma per rendere quel _well, well over his head_ si potrebbe dire _c'era dentro fino al collo e ben oltre_ (probably not! but it's a try)?
thanks and grazie a te
Tania


----------



## shinu

byrne said:


> allora si, forte (e più ricca) delle tue spiegazioni, _c'era dentro fino al collo_, va molto meglio.
> Ma per rendere quel _well, well over his head_ si potrebbe dire *c'era dentro fino al collo e ben oltre *(probably not! but it's a try)?
> thanks and grazie a te
> Tania



Perfetto!
Ottimo suggerimento, grazie!
Marta


----------



## trip54

Hi, just a question, please
"mi sono lasciato prendere la mano" means that I started doing something, but afterward  I found myself so deeply  into it that I can hardly manage the situation anymore.
Could this idiomatic expression fit with "way over my head"?
Thanks.


----------



## byrne

It could depend on the context but I've got a feeling that, _mi sono lasciato prendere la mano,_ is more like, _I got carried away...._


----------



## trip54

@byrne - Many thanks. M_i sono lasciato prendere la mano _often has a more "active" meaning than _ I got carried away._ I mean, it was my fault if I'm so involved, perhaps because my eagerness doing something.


----------



## byrne

trip54 said:


> @byrne - Many thanks. M_i sono lasciato prendere la mano _often has a more "active" meaning than _I got carried away._ I mean, it was my fault if I'm so involved, perhaps because my eagerness doing something.


 
Salve Trip, thanks for the explanation, it was very helpful. I'll try an (active) sentence with it in English and see if m_i sono lasciato prendere la mano.._fits?

_I was having such a good time, I just got carried away and had another two double vodkas!_ 

nel senso - ho esagerato (scelta mia) e io ho deciso di alzare il gomito

I think (but that doesn't count for much) it works here, but take your point that it might not always be the best way to go...


----------



## shinu

In my opinion _lasciarsi prendere la mano _sounds quite similar to _fare un passo più lungo della gamba_, but with less risk.
Hope it helps


----------



## byrne

shinu said:


> In my opinion _lasciarsi prendere la mano _sounds quite similar to _fare un passo più lungo della gamba_, but with less risk.
> Hope it helps


 
Ciao shinu!
It certainly helps! But at this stage (in English at least) we could say (to give a practical example) that byrne is well and truely in _way over her head_, _has bitten off a lot more than she can chew_ and unfortunately _got carried away_!

thanks you guys and girls you're fab!


----------



## nsartor

Bill collapsed onto the sofa and sighed. He was in way, way over his head, but he couldn't help himself. It was time to rethink this whole thing.

Il contesto è: Bill sta uscendo con la sua migliore amica, ed è sospeso tra l'innamorarsene e il tentare di impedirsi di rovinare un'amicizia.
La traduzione che mi viene a naso conoscendo gli antefatti è "c'era dentro fino al collo" ma non ho la minima idea se sia corretto o meno. 

To answer your question about "way, way" it is to add additional emphasis to him being "over his head"  The allusion is to water as mentioned before.  That he had not only gone into the deep water such that it was now over his head but that it was WAY, WAY over his head (i.e. VERY deep water).  

The implication is that he has fallen in love with his friend  and now has to reconsider.

Penso il frase italiano "fin a collo" forse non e abbastanza forte.  In inglese si dice "up to your neck" ma si usa in una situazione differente.  per esempio:

"I'm up to my neck in debt" or "I'm up to my neck with work today, I can't go out"

 "Over my head"  sarà un livello più alto ancora.

In bocca al lupo!

Niccolò


----------



## SpookyT

nsartor said:


> Penso il frase italiano "fin a collo" forse non e abbastanza forte. In inglese si dice "up to your neck" ma si usa in una situazione differente. per esempio:
> 
> "I'm up to my neck in debt" or "I'm up to my neck with work today, I can't go out"
> 
> "Over my head" sarà un livello più alto ancora.


 
Vero!

Purtroppo non mi viene in mente un'espressione italiana che "superi" l'idea di... neck-deep. Magari esiste, non so... Comunque - anche se l'espressione inglese è_ way, way more effective_  - credo che _esserci dentro fino al collo_ sia sufficientemente forte nel caso in questione


----------



## nsartor

Yeah I think you've got the idea.  It's way, way cool that this forum exists!

Niccolò


----------



## lorenama

What's means "way over"? Here the phrase, by a man about an other one more intelligent:
"What's his story? Half the stuff he says goes way over my head. The other half goes way, way over."
Thanks.


----------



## pescara

"Way over my head" means far over my head.  When somebody says something that is way over my head, it means that I don't understand what he is saying.  

Ciao.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Usa la funzione di ricerca per favore

He was  in way, *way over his head*


----------



## rrose17

Paulfromitaly said:


> Usa la funzione di ricerca per favore
> 
> He was in way, *way over his head*


 This is a different meaning. This means he doesn't understand how much difficulty he had gotten himself into and doesn't know how to extricate himself. The one posted by lorenama means it's beyond his comprehension.
He's saying when this guys talks he either doesn't understand because it's too difficult or he really really doesn't understand.


----------



## TimLA

Hi,
We've had a few threads about the use of "way", but there are a few things in your thread that probably make it worth being separate.

"What's his story?" - is actually idiomatic and can mean "What is he thinking?" "What is he doing?" "What is he all about?" and all VERY ironic.
I'm not sure of the best way of saying it in Italian, but perhaps something like:
Che cosa sta pensando?
Che cosa fa?
But very ironic.

Half the stuff he says goes way over my head.
"goes over my head" means "I don't understand it".
"goes way over my head" means "I really don't understand it".

"The other half goes way, way over (my head)" just means "I *really, really* don't understand it."

La metà della roba che dice è proprio oltre le mie capacità. 
L'altra metà è sicuramente oltre le mie capacità.
??????????????????????????????


----------



## lorenama

Thank you rrose17, I've seen the other post but the different meaning too.
Yours it's right. Thanks again.

Thanks, TimLA. You're a genius. I must confess I've not understood all the line, actually.
Your answer is perfect and useful. (I hope the next episode of LOST will not be so difficult!) ))


----------



## rrose17

Back to Paul's thread I realize the difference is one is (way) over his head and the other is IN (way) over his head. To be in way over your head means the situation is much more difficult than you anticipated and you're in trouble. Both are quite visual idioms actually. 
In over your head is like you're in a hole and the top is over your head.
When something is over your head the words are flying above your head but not into your brain. Very often this is shown with a hand motion over your head to show it's beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Sciltian

Salve, non so il significato del modo di dire "I am way over my head". Suppongo che possa voler dire qualcosa tipo "Sono fuori di testa", ma mi sa di no. 

Un esempio: "I would like to see you again although, I think I am way over my head."

Forse: "Mi piacerebbe rivederti ancora, anche se penso di essere fuori di testa".

Mmh. Non mi convince. Idee?


----------



## marcolettici

It means that you are "out of your league,"  fuori del tuo livello? (Sorry if that doesn't make sense, but I'm just learning.)

Usually "I'm "in" way over my head."


----------



## danalto

Di solito significa *fuori dalla mia portata*, e poi dovresti fornire un contesto.


----------



## Teerex51

L'argomento è stato già trattato più volte, come qui per esempio.


----------



## skimywhistler

Ciao, a tutti, what Italian Idiom would be comparable to " that"s way over my head".


----------



## danalto

skimywhistler said:


> Ciao, a tutti, what Italian Idiom would be comparable to " that"s way over my head".



Ciao a te!
My try  Just a couple of ideas, as usual, it depends from the context.

*Questo è ben oltre la mia portata.
Questo è molto più di quanto possa gestire.*


----------

